# Hbsp



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Hit the surf Sat afternoon Sunday afternoon and this morning around 6am. Sat and Sunday too windy and dirty. Two small whitings using shrimp and fishbite blood worms. This morning dug up a few sand fleas and hit the jackpot. Two slot reddrums and one bull whiting. They will be on the menu for tonights dining enjoyment.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

thank you glad to finally get a good surf report!


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

broiled them all last night and of course they were absolutely delicious. going to try to hit the surf again later around lunch down at hbsp


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Great work. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Razor1138 (Jun 13, 2012)

Heading down there to camp and fish Sat, Sun, and Mon with my buddy and brother in law...good to hear.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Went back down to HBSP this am fished 6-8am; Caught the tide going out. Fished one rod shrimp one rod sandflea. 1 shark and 1 nice big pomp. Right in the suds. I know its not too good of a pic but the ruler is 17 1/2 from nose to fork. Its in the broiler tonigh for supper.


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

rickyble said:


> View attachment 15383
> Went back down to HBSP this am fished 6-8am; Caught the tide going out. Fished one rod shrimp one rod sandflea. 1 shark and 1 nice big pomp. Right in the suds. I know its not too good of a pic but the ruler is 17 1/2 from nose to fork. Its in the broiler tonigh for supper.


Dinner is served for sure. Nice pomp.


----------



## msutroutslayer (May 15, 2014)

Pretty fish man...


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Unfortunately it will be back to the office Monday. Heading back to winston early am tomorrow. Ill be back in two weeks for some more work on the place and surf fishing on the side. Have fun and tight lines.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice Pomp! Good for you!


----------

